# Ça fait plus rigoler personne



## marettolina

Salut!
Ho dei dubbi su questa frase "Aujourd'hui, c'est commun de parler de nos ancêtres esclaves. _Ça fait plus rigoler personne_". Quest'ultima espressione può significare: "non fa più ridere nessuno" oppure "Nessuno ci scherza più"? O forse un'altra traduzione ancora?

Merci!!


----------



## Necsus

Che io sappia la traduzione è quella da te proposta, solo che non capisco perché in passato parlare dei propri antenati schiavi avrebbe dovuto far ridere qualcuno...


----------



## marettolina

infatti, è proprio questo aspetto che mi ha fatto venire il dubbio!
grazie cmq


----------



## Corsicum

marettolina said:


> "Aujourd'hui, c'est commun de parler de nos ancêtres esclaves. _Ça fait plus rigoler personne_".


Dans ce contexte cela signifie que le sujet est devenu trop trivial et commun et qu’il ne fait plus recette. Cela ne concerne en rien le fait de _« rigoler »._ Je pense qu’il faut comprendre : _Ça n’intéresse plus personne / Ça ne fait plus recette. _
*Le sujet est usé il a été trop débattu et tout le monde est d'accord sur ce point. *


----------



## marettolina

merci beaucoup corsicum! je pense que tu as raison et maintenant j'ai compris la phrase.


----------



## Corsicum

Prego.
Il serait intéressant de savoir comment tu comptes traduire en Italien ?.  Je n’ai aucune idée ?


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> Prego.
> Il serait intéressant de savoir comment tu comptes traduire en Italien ?. Je n’ai aucune idée ?


_'Ça ne fait plus recette'_ letteralmente sarebbe 'non fa più cassetta', riferito per lo più a un film. Quindi 'non ha/riscuote più successo'.

EDIT: rispondo alla domanda di Corsicum, non a quella originaria, per la quale non mi sembra questa la traduzione più adatta...


----------



## marettolina

(scrivo in italiano perché il francese lo comprendo, ma non lo scrivo bene, se non frasi semplici, scusate!)

credo che tradurrò la frase secondo il tuo primo suggerimento, Corsicum, ovvero qualcosa del tipo: "Ormai non interessa più a nessuno" (il fatto di avere antenati schiavi).

visto che sono nuova, vorrei esprimere il mio apprezzamento per la grande utilità di questo forum e la possibilità di imparare continuamente: grazie a tutti!


----------



## Corsicum

marettolina said:


> (scrivo in italiano perché il francese lo comprendo, ma non lo scrivo bene, se non frasi semplici, scusate!)


Il en est de même pour moi je comprend l’Italien mais je n’en maîtrise pas suffisamment l’écriture, nous apprenons mutuellement, continue à écrire en Italien c’est parfait.
 
« _più successo_ » me semble aussi intéressant  pour ce contexte ?


----------



## marettolina

Corsicum said:


> « _più successo_ » me semble aussi intéressant pour ce contexte ?


 
nel senso che il discorso sugli antenati schiavi non ha più successo? non credo, la voce narrante sta raccontando di una differenza culturale: negli anni 80 in guadalupe c'è stato un ritorno di questi temi (la schiavitù) che ha provocato delle rivolte nelle strade, e lei si sta confrontando con una ragazza del 2008 che, come i suoi coetanei, non capisce la problematicità della schiavitù, di come il dolore del passato influenzi la sofferenza del presente. quindi credo sia più adatta la frase "non interessa più a nessuno".

ps: il libro è Morne Câpresse di Gisèle Pineau, se ti interessa.


----------

